

Conceptual Designs You Wish Existed - pbrown
http://www.creativecloseup.com/15-incredible-conceptual-designs-you-wish-existed

======
biohacker42
I'm not sure I wish these designs existed.

Billy May's Hindsight seems like a good idea, but I think the brain's visual
cortex has its hands full processing what your eyes see as is. I'm not sure
you can _add_ more information just by using lenses, shift it maybe, change
the view, but I don't think your brain will _process more_. You're probably
better off driving slowly and paying attention.

Thomas J. Owen's folding bicycle looks _extremely_ uncomfortable, and a lot of
people I work with are bikers and they all keep their bikes in the cubicles
and in their cars, bikes are already pretty small, do you really need them any
smaller?

Juke Brick by Yon-U Cho - not for me, plain old speakers are good enough for
me. And audiophiles... does to the Juke Brick come with monster cables?

How is Diego Moreno's stool different from any other rotating chair? Is it
better for your back, like those ball chairs? Nope, but it looks cool! If I
was 12 I would totally want one.

Paint or die also looks cool, not very practical, I can't imagine moving it or
putting much weight on it, or not constantly running into it's legs. But
again, if I was 12 I'd want it.

An electronic musical instrument by Petr Hampl - it's like a theremin only not
original.

IC3 High tech cutlery - it's like a spork, a _digital_ spork!

PEBBLES stone grill - it's an electric grill for your cubicle or your lap,
because you can never have enough burning electric heat in your lap.

Sand+Time watch - the creative design pool runeth dry.

Magic Spheres wall - neat!

Lane Light - I want one.

Flying Stick Camera - because your pictures are never too shaky.

Dual Music mp3/CD - imagine yourself at a future archaeology dig, naturally
you're digging in a landfill, someone comes across a CD, one of those ancient
Frisbee sized ones. And you can listen to it right then and there, awesome!

Toast Messenger - Post it notes not doing it for you, do you have too much
money? If so, then we've got a toaster for you.

Sorry about the buzzkill list everyone, but blogs with lists of things just
rub me the wrong way.

~~~
donw
What I really like about the bicycle is that there is no visible mechanism for
conveying power to the rear wheel. Maybe some sort of gear/bearing arrangement
inside the rear casing?

~~~
biohacker42
The more I look at that thing, the more my mind hurts. I it's not that I have
a desire for things to make sense, it's that I feel pain when they don't.

------
Harkins
For anyone not familiar with the term, "Conceptual Designs" ignore
technological limitations and often the laws of physics.

Imagine a unicorn. Now sheathe it in white plastic. Conceptual Design!

~~~
patio11
_Imagine a unicorn. Now sheathe it in white plastic_

An Apple design meeting gone horribly, horribly awry.

------
froo
That MP3/Cd player would be awesome if the plastic down the bottom curved
around a little so it would essentially be a permanently docked piece of
hardware... sort of a set top device for the home rather than a mobile device.

It would be reminiscent of a Bang and Olufsen design

------
electromagnetic
Lots of these designs are cool, I'm not sure how many of them I actually care
about existing.

One conceptual design I wish existed is the Ford Nucleon. We wouldn't be
worried about green house gases and you'd never need to refuel it. Shame all
the hippies protest the one thing that can save the world.

------
releasedatez
I like the "Paint or die but love me" table. I think that one is really doable
right? it's got 4 legs.

~~~
donw
They would need to be incredibly strong to support any load on that table, and
the table itself would need to be strengthened. So, the bottom would need to
be shaped accordingly, and likely the inner structure would be some type of
honeycomb...

Do-able, certainly, but for the cost, I'm not sure you could sell enough of
them.

------
warkaiser
I would buy that bike, provided that it was not overly uncomfortable. The idea
of a ultra-small folding bike is attractive to anyone who lives in a city.

~~~
khafra
The bike exists, it's just not that pretty:
<http://www.babygeared.com/stmifobi.html> For acceptable frame rigidity in a
folder that small and light, you need the triangle. FWIW, the rear-view
sunglasses already exist in an uglier form, too: [http://spy-
stuff.blogspot.com/2006/06/rearview-sunglasses-w-...](http://spy-
stuff.blogspot.com/2006/06/rearview-sunglasses-w-aluminum-case.html) (as
anybody who read the ads in the backs of 80s and 90s magazines aimed at boys
knows).

